# Finally Found A Good Cut For Tb Silver



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

After much experimentation I finally found a cut for Theraband Silver that I really like: 1.25"x0.75", 7" active length. That's about 32mm x 19mm, 18cm active length. That's for a single strip per side.
This cut works very well for 7/16" (11mm) steel and allows me to shoot accurately from out to 30 yards with only minor adjustments in aim.
Of course, I just traded away most of my TBS


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have found that it takes a lot of experimenting to get your bandsets and ammo just right for the way you shoot personally.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

any idea what kinda speed getin with these ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I would guess around 190 fps with 7/16" steel.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for including the metric measurements!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jim Williams said:


> Thanks for including the metric measurements!


Got your back!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

M_J said:


> Thanks for including the metric measurements!


Got your back!








[/quote]

You rock!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

is thera band silver much less power full than thera band gold as i shoot quite a lot now so i buy quite a lot of elastic and TBG has quite a hefty price tag even if you buy it in 5.5 meter roles, so i have been considering trying TBS because i know that it is cheaper but i was not sure about what power it had.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You have to cut it wider so you use more for any given power. It probably balances out.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

M_J said:


> You have to cut it wider so you use more for any given power. It probably balances out.


so you would say that i am just as better of buying TBG ?


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Berkshire bred said:


> You have to cut it wider so you use more for any given power. It probably balances out.


so you would say that i am just as better of buying TBG ?
[/quote]Not necessarily, TBG will without a doubt have a longer band life. Thickness = band life. But thickness also slightly reduces efficiency. It's not very noticeable though. For example, if you had multiple strips of TBB (blue) that had the same draw weight as set of TBGs, the blue would have a slightly higher FPS. Anyways, it's always good to test them out and see what you like best. When I first started making slingshots, I wasn't even using TB lol.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

DracoUltima said:


> You have to cut it wider so you use more for any given power. It probably balances out.


so you would say that i am just as better of buying TBG ?
[/quote]Not necessarily, TBG will without a doubt have a longer band life. Thickness = band life. But thickness also slightly reduces efficiency. It's not very noticeable though. For example, if you had multiple strips of TBB (blue) that had the same draw weight as set of TBGs, the blue would have a slightly higher FPS. Anyways, it's always good to test them out and see what you like best. When I first started making slingshots, I wasn't even using TB lol.
[/quote]
ok so i may as well stick to buying TBG, thanks guys.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

M_J said:


> I would guess around 190 fps with 7/16" steel.


Hey mj just put a few .454 leads through the chrony with 10" single per side straight cut @ 25mm or 1" and got up to 216fps... just a to help gauge what you may be shooting at..


----------

